
Internet Archaeologists Find Ruins Of 'Friendster' Civilization - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mFJdOsjJ0k
======
jdminhbg
Hopefully when this finally happens to Facebook, the secret to recreating
Farmville and Mafia Wars will be lost to history.

------
jacquesm
Man it's hard to resist the temptation to check if friendster.com is still
active after watching that video :)

~~~
donaq
Friendster is alive and well. I have many friends who aren't into cool new
stuff who still use friendster. :)

